# Kanawha River Route



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm taking a swing at designing a plan in HO. After driving down Highway 60 along the Kanawha River coming from Charleston, WV, I was fascinated by the dueling track on either side of the river and the amount of coal that I saw in about 30 miles. Here is my first attempt.

It's not completed and I think I'm going to adjust the yard more to the other side of the room and most likely put a coal power plant there. I wanted to capture the dueling river tracks as well as climb up into the mountains to load up.

Main lines is 24" minimum. The line running up the mountain is 22".

Any constructive criticism is welcome.
Combined








Lower Level








Upper Level








Lower 3D








Upper 3D


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a very interesting layout. A lot of scenic possibilities along your main lines. I lke your choice of single track.
main...however you should add passing sidings along it. With DCC you will you will have a train running clockwise and
another going counterclockwise...you'll need a way for them to get by each other.

You have good yard tracks but I would add several industrial spurs here and there along your main. That would give
you challenging switching operations.

You are aware that you have two 'reverse loops' each of which will require a 'reverse loop controller', When you
decide on your exact track plan we can determine where to designate the 'isolated' sections.

Don


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

DonR said:


> Looks like a very interesting layout. A lot of scenic possibilities along your main lines. I lke your choice of single track.
> main...however you should add passing sidings along it. With DCC you will you will have a train running clockwise and
> another going counterclockwise...you'll need a way for them to get by each other.
> 
> ...


Passing lanes are a good idea.
I plan on running this on DCC and I also want it to have the ability to circulate. Its not close to finished yet but thanks for the offer to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Update

Changed the yard some, added some industry, and a passing lane on the right side.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The entire left track loop includihg the two yards is a 'reverse' loop that
will require a reverse loop controller. Further, the turntable is also a 'reverse loop' situation.
You cannot abut 2 'reverse isolated' sections so the Y lead tracks to the turntable will have
to be isolated at the turntable and each of its feed legs. It would be powered from your
main bus. Dependiing on the turntable you select, you may need a 2nd reverse loop
controoller for it. (some models have builtii controller). The two crossovers in upper left may require
some special attention and possibly another reverse loop controller...I'll have to draw them out in red and black so will be back tomorrow on that.
Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

After drawing out the crossover section in the upper left it appears it should be designated the
'main' and will be powered by the main DCC track bus. 

Note: Where I say insulated joiners, rail gaps can be substituted.

To create the isolated reverse loop sections you will have to use insulated joiners in BOTH rails
where designated.

For the LEFT isolated section:

1. Place insulated joiners in the outside track just above the turnout that creates
the LEFT yard.
2. Place them in the two inside tracks that lead to the yard just above the turnout that
creates the spur to the right.
3. Place them in BOTH tracks of the Y that leads to the turntable.
4 Place them in the turntable lead just above the turntable.
5. Place them in the track that connects the top Main to the spur from
the right yard.

The above creates the LEFT reverse loop isolated section.
All Yard tracks and spurs from the stub will be electrically
powered by reverse loop controller 'A'.

The Y leads to the turntable will be powered by the main
track bus. The turntable will be wired per it's instructions.

For the RIGHT isolated section:

7. Place insulated joiners is BOTH tracks on the right loop side of
the crossover turnouts.

Number 7 above creates the RIGHT reverse loop section which would
include any added spurs or yards. It will be powered by 
reverse loop controller 'B'.

That leaves the 'crossover' section middle top to be the 'main' It will be powered
by the DCC track bus.

The reason I chose this wiring plan is because of the electrical
complications of crossovers between two sides of an oval. The Y turntable
wiring is required because 'reverse loop' sections cannot abut...there must always
be a DCC main bus powered section between them.

Don


----------

